# Obility Training/Agility



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

This is what I am looking at for Suri and then possibly Olie as far as Obediance. I thought the prices were reasonable........thoughts?

http://www.completelyk9.com/Dog_Agility_Training.html


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

*Agility Classes*

If that is the only facility you have avail and they have a good reputation, I would do it. First I would go to the facility and watch a few classes, you should be able to do this without having to join. 

http://www.bon-clyde.com/agility.htm

I take Kiara to Bon-Clyde Center in Sanford NC, I LOVE it. The instructors are wonderful, you can watch the classes without joining first, they will give you a tour of the facility and answer all your questions no matter how many you have lol, and I had alot! The fee's there are $115 for a 6 week course, so it is less expensive, but centers like these are not in abundance, so if it is nice and reputable, take advantage of it!


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Looking at the site I only see dogs with Novice Agility titles. These are the lowest level of titles in agility. It is always a concern to me when an instructor has not achieved higher level titles in the sport they are coaching. 

It is very important to always set a correct training foundation even if you just want to go out and have fun. You might find that you really like agility and that you want to be competitive in the sport. There is nothing worse than having to go back and train out bad habits and incorrect training.

I would ask what training method they use to teach contacts and weaves.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Olie is showing great signs at his young age and my BF is very athletic and heavily interested in this, and we are so limited around this area. 

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

to be honest, if there's not many other options then go with it. Some training will be better than none! And a PLACE to train is good, even if the instructors aren't great... and if you do plenty of research online you'll start getting an idea of what you're doing!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

flyingduster said:


> to be honest, if there's not many other options then go with it. Some training will be better than none! And a PLACE to train is good, even if the instructors aren't great... and if you do plenty of research online you'll start getting an idea of what you're doing!


I think so - they are such talented dogs!!


----------



## Yorkiecrazy (Jun 17, 2008)

cbrand said:


> Looking at the site I only see dogs with Novice Agility titles. These are the lowest level of titles in agility. It is always a concern to me when an instructor has not achieved higher level titles in the sport they are coaching.
> 
> It is very important to always set a correct training foundation even if you just want to go out and have fun. You might find that you really like agility and that you want to be competitive in the sport. There is nothing worse than having to go back and train out bad habits and incorrect training.
> 
> I would ask what training method they use to teach contacts and weaves.


This is so very true!!! We are having to retrain. Getting out of the incorrect training is very hard on both of us. 
Read some agility books and go watch a few classes. I wish we would have done it that way in the first place. Good luck!


----------



## Rocketagility (Apr 27, 2010)

There website is nice but they need to put some work into actually titling there own dogs to at least prove they might now what they are talking about. If they are still at the novice level heck you could be past them with your dog in a couple months or they could drag you down with them. There prices also don't reflect good value for your money IMHO.

I don't know where you live but find an agility trial in your area and go to it and watch all the competitors it wont take to long to see who is the best. Go ask them where they train or if they take students. I have to travel 3 hours to train with some of the best in Canada.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

lots of old threads coming up lately!!!! Please take note of the date before replying to threads....


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

These people really didn't impress me either just in speaking through email. We have nothing good around this area at all for this.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Olie said:


> These people really didn't impress me either just in speaking through email. We have nothing good around this area at all for this.


You might want to try going to trials like suggested. My mom goes to a private trainer for agility. I don't think she even has a website, so the only way you would know she trains is by asking around at a trial. It's worth a try!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Cdnjennga said:


> You might want to try going to trials like suggested. My mom goes to a private trainer for agility. I don't think she even has a website, so the only way you would know she trains is by asking around at a trial. It's worth a try!


I went under the AKC site a few minutes ago and found what I was looking for. The shows are about 90 minutes away, but their facility is only 30 minutes.  So I am going to check it out, thanks


----------

